# Sellotape is very good



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 6, 2015)

for sticking thumb together after slicing it to the bone with a knife. Very highly recommended it is  Sellotape that is not slicing thumb


----------



## Caroline (Apr 6, 2015)

My father in law was allergic to zinc plasters so always used sellotape over a dressing pad when he needed a plaster.


----------



## Aoife (Apr 6, 2015)

Superglue is also an excellent alternative in this situation, as long as you don't touch anything until it's dry!


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 6, 2015)

My cat Lucy loves Sellotape. It's one of her most favourite things to eat!!!  Obviously we don't allow her to eat Sellotape but if we are wrapping a gift or package, as soon as she hears you tear the tape she comes looking for it. Another favourite is when you get your prescription medicine and the pharmacist has stuck the label on the packet, Lucy likes licking the face of the sticker. Odd cat!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> for sticking thumb together after slicing it to the bone with a knife. Very highly recommended it is  Sellotape that is not slicing thumb



What have you been doing Sue?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> What have you been doing Sue?



I was clearing up the mess after lunch so serves me right for not securing the knife properly in the first place


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I was clearing up the mess after lunch so serves me right for not securing the knife properly in the first place



Ouch! I hope it heals well


----------



## Copepod (Apr 7, 2015)

Gaffer tape is better than sellotape for wounds, as it stays sticking even when wet. 

My cat loves playing with tape, paper bags etc, but today had a few hours on her lead & harness at country park, climbing trees & fences, eating grass, chasing leaves & butterflies etc, so she's now sleeping on my lap.


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2015)

All these ameteurs being left to there own devices with knifes haha .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 8, 2015)

Steff said:


> All these ameteurs being left to there own devices with knifes haha .



Oi, I'll have you know it took me by surprise and snuck up on me


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 9, 2015)

Sellotape is a brand of condom in Australia.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Holborn said:


> Sellotape is a brand of condom in Australia.



Trust you to lower the tone


----------



## Copepod (Apr 9, 2015)

It worries Australians new to Britain, seeking to buy condoms, who are directed to sticky tape. "You mean I'm expected to do it myself?!?" has been uttered on more than one occasion!


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 9, 2015)

Then there's the other side of the story when a British guy asks for a roll of sellotape in Australia.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 9, 2015)

Copepod said:


> It worries Australians new to Britain, seeking to buy condoms, who are directed to sticky tape. "You mean I'm expected to do it myself?!?" has been uttered on more than one occasion!



"Double-sided?! What's that for, matey-mate?"


----------

